# wild bore in central lower



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

there was an article in various papers (bay city times, det news) someone i went to school went out to feed the hogs and found them hunched in the corner, there was a 400lb wild bore in the pen eating their food. he got his rifle and shot it.

when i started bow hunting this year i meet some fellows from sterling hts that said they talked to the dnr who warned them of the wild bore. they said kill all of them you can, no license is needed. seems they got out of a local game ranch.

so i spoke with dean stratton of stratton game calls who informed me these were imported from russia to the game ranch and they orginated from siberia. so they have no problems with our winters. not only that but some people have reported seeing young ones with them indicating they have been breeding. he guessed there are in the neighborhood of 200 or so wild bore running around the midland swap up to m61.

i have no way to verify any info just he news paper of the recent shooting. my dad stated he heard 4 were shot opening of rifle tues.

anyone have any official news of any other sightings of these animals? i think this is an awesome opportunity that we as sportsman should take advantage of to rid them before they spread too far. curious where the main concentrations are and if they are in the woods/swaps or more around the farmlands.

later
mike


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.mlive.com/search/index.ssf?/base/news-6/1132159584157890.xml?bctimes?NEB&coll=4#continue


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

here's the article i read in the paper

Man shoots and kills 400-pound boar
A Bay City man heading out to slop hogs at his parents' house bagged a menacing, 400-pound boar Friday night.


When Nathan Rosenbrock, 28, and his brother Matt, 25, got to the pig pen Friday night, they saw the boar running along the fence as 11 terrified swine cowered in the corner. Nathan Rosenbrock grabbed his rifle and shot.


"It did a somersault and went right down," Nathan Rosenbrock said.


News of the kill came after a Bay County Animal Control officer announced that hunters could shoot the beasts, which have been running amok after escaping from a Midland County game ranch in August 2004. Tim Boetefuer, 26, and his brother Brian, 23, witnessed the kill.


The boar later was taken to the Boetefuers' pole barn, where visitors filed by Saturday for a look. After butchering the boar, Nathan Rosenbrock plans to have the front half mounted for display.


"It'll look like it's charging through the wall," he said.




By the Associated Press


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Someone remind me again why we allow these wild game ranches at all? This stuff happens way too often.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

A boar is very tasty
Hardly any fat it would be nice if one came into shooting range
Can you bait em in with leftovers from the fridge
:lol:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.wnem.com/Global/story.asp?S=4104089


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

saw the article in the midland daily new today where a guy hunting on state land in mills twp ( northren midland county) got 2 hogs opening day. they are leftovers from a farm that had its gate lock cut last year. ive worked at a few customers houses where they have seen them. that would be 1 tasty bonus thats for sure


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

skinne said:


> saw the article in the midland daily new today where a guy hunting on state land in mills twp ( northren midland county) got 2 hogs opening day. they are leftovers from a farm that had its gate lock cut last year.


That's the thing though, they aren't just leftovers, they are thriving in our woodlands and reproducing, dnr won't want to admit it but i've heard word of young ones. i guess some duck hunters came across them out by where we're hunting..


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

My buddy lives in NW Midland county and he has been asking me if I heard anything about this, seems to me I heard 1 or 2 years ago about a game ranch that was vandalized and some hogs got loose and the husband and wife that owned it were on TV asking anyone who sees one to kill it. Could be some good eatin'


----------

